# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  اجرای تابع فقط زمان نمایش صفحه

## matinebi

با سلام من یک تابع ()off اول کد هام نوشتم و میخوام فقط یکبار اجرا بشه ولی چندین دفعه اجرا میشه 

مثلا مثل دلفی که یک قسمت داره به اسم onshow و هر چی بنویسی فقط با شو شدن اجرا میشه

----------


## sa0017

می تونید در constructor کلاس مورد نظر بنویسید
ولی اگر کد هاتان را رویی فریم ها مینویسید میتونید یک فلگ تعریف کنید که تنها یک بار ان تابع اجازه اجرا داشته باشد

----------

